# Pundamilia Nyererei Fry Coloration



## griswold00 (Apr 12, 2011)

New to victorians, and my Pundamilia Nyererei Makobe Island spanwed recently. I got about 15 fry, and 3 or 4 of them have different coloration than the rest. Are victorians able to be sexed by color as fry? Seemed odd to me, but then again I am new


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

No, they can't be sexed as fry. They generally all look little brown babies.

Kevin


----------



## griswold00 (Apr 12, 2011)

That's weird, I wonder why some are most definately blue in color, and the rest are the little brown babies you mention. I'll see if I can get a picture to post.

I thought it seemed odd to be able to sex fry, but not sure what is happening.

Thanks for the info, I'll post a picture in a bit.

Scott


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

there is a bunch of "pundamilia nyereri makobe" that came out of calif. and sold on aqua bid that not only were crossed with another collection point of pundamilia but also hap flame back.

also some times lighting can do funny things like cast a iridecent sheen that isnt really on the fish i see this some times with a cirtian make of bulb, its a bluish sheen.


----------



## griswold00 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback fulu, I got these from a local breeder, but who's to say where he got them from. 

The "Good" news is that when fed them tonight, I actually had time to look at them again, and try to take some pictures. Now they are all exactly identical, and pretty much the same light brown color that the majority of them were.

Not sure why two or three of them were so blue before, but I'm going to chalk this up to me being a noob, and possibly crazy 

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Scott


----------

